Ask HN: Which Vim plugins do you use? - polyphonicist
======
nikivi
[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/text-editors/vim/vim-
plugins](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/text-editors/vim/vim-plugins)

I stopped using Vim though besides quick terminal edits and now use VS Code.

VS Code extensions: [https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/text-editors/vs-code/vs-
code...](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/text-editors/vs-code/vs-code-
extensions)

------
verdverm
EverVim

